# First convention ever...Whats happening?



## da-fox (May 28, 2008)

Okay! First of all, sorry for my bad english. Im a french canadian and english is my second language.

So... This year is my first convention ever. I go to Furfright in Connecticut.
I wanna know... whats happen in a convention?? I know it have a lot of activities and shows, but... well... when you arrive at the hotel, what happen, what do you do when you dont go to an activity. How you meet people... what you do during the night... the morning... if you wanna go out with somebody, etc, etc..... well... tell to me anything that can help me!
I go there with 7 of my furiends. Some people said to me if I wanna meet someboby, it have a big board at the entry of the hotel where you can wrote your name and your room number, etc...... well.... Anything you think its good to say to me will be very appreciated!
Thanks!

*Da-Fox*


----------



## Istanbul (May 29, 2008)

The answers are as varied as the people who go to cons.

When you arrive at the hotel, you check in and go to your room and set your stuff down, same as any other trip.

If you don't want to go to an activity? Don't! For lots of us, a furry con is the only time we get to do whatever we bloody well please and not a thing more.

At every furry con I've ever seen, people stand around chatting, sit and play games, go eat in the hotel restaurant...the very best times I've had at furry conventions have been more about the socializing than anything else.

The big board is where you can write your name and room number, but that's more of a "hey, if anyone is looking for me, this is where I'll be" kind of thing. The best thing to do if you want to meet people is...walk up, say hi, sit down, and listen! It's just like making friends anywhere else, except that you already know you have at least two things in common: you're all furries, and you all made the effort to attend a convention.


----------



## da-fox (May 29, 2008)

Istanbul said:


> The answers are as varied as the people who go to cons.
> 
> When you arrive at the hotel, you check in and go to your room and set your stuff down, same as any other trip.
> 
> ...



Okay.. cool.. thanks for the information. But.. one of the only thing im a little bit worried about, its because my english is not the best :S Im a french canadian and french is my main language. I know im not so bad and I have another 4Â½ months to practice, but.. I dont wanna meet a person and have a lot of difficulties to understand him and make him a little bit embarassed to repeat. OR I dont wanna say something bad by accident and hurt a person. :S


----------



## Wovstah (May 29, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Okay.. cool.. thanks for the information. But.. one of the only thing im a little bit worried about, its because my english is not the best :S Im a french canadian and french is my main language. I know im not so bad and I have another 4Â½ months to practice, but.. I dont wanna meet a person and have a lot of difficulties to understand him and make him a little bit embarassed to repeat. OR I dont wanna say something bad by accident and hurt a person. :S


No worries.  :3 Just talk to people online who use English as their first language.  In four months time, you should be able to understand better.

Even if your English is not the best, people will be kind.  Most people will listen to you and maybe help. ^_^


----------



## ExTo (May 29, 2008)

!@*#(#!*#!(*# I'm not the only fur in this city!?

Si Ã§a ne te dÃ©range pas de le dire, dans quelle partie de la ville vie-tu, da-fox? Bon Ã©videmment c'est pas nÃ©cessaire de le dire *ici-mÃªme* en public, haha, mais bon il y a toujours les PMs. 

Aussi! 7 amis furry? >.> Est-ce que c'est des gens de QuÃ©bec, ou du monde que tu connais par le net?

Oh et finalement, ce que Wovstah dit est vrai, parler en anglais sur internet aide vraiment a mieux comprendre l'anglais, surtout quand tu as dÃ©ja une base (et tu sembles en avoir une). J'imagine que Teamspeak et des choses du genre peuvent aussi aider pour ce qui est de l'oreille et de l'accent, mais bon Ã§a je ne peut pas le confirmer.

Au pire, je suis toujours prÃªt a aider, si tu veux - je suis parfaitement bilingue, quoique malheureusement, on a le mÃªme point faible - l'anglais oral...

EDIT : Ewww, le forum prend mÃªme pas les a accent grave...


----------



## Armaetus (May 29, 2008)

First one was Furfright 2003, which was also it's debut.

I also don't have the resources to expend to visit the more 'popular' cons such as Anthrocon.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 29, 2008)

yea I'm going to anthrocon this year for my first time, but I'll be in suit so it won't be bad


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 29, 2008)

Hey Da-Fox

Im goning to Furfright cause I live in CT,
Its going to be my first Con too!!!
Ill keep an eye out for you bud, no worries!

I don't speak a word of French, but at least you will know someone right from the beginning!!


----------



## da-fox (May 29, 2008)

ExTo said:


> !@*#(#!*#!(*# I'm not the only fur in this city!?
> 
> Si Ã§a ne te dÃ©range pas de le dire, dans quelle partie de la ville vie-tu, da-fox? Bon Ã©videmment c'est pas nÃ©cessaire de le dire *ici-mÃªme* en public, haha, mais bon il y a toujours les PMs.
> 
> ...




Pour tout dire, je suis de Sainte-Catherine..si tu connait pas, c genre a Duchesnay, la ou ya le chateau de glace...pas loin de la base militaire de Shannon, etc....

Pour ce qui est des furry que je connait, yen a kek uns de QuÃ©bec, mais ceux qui viennent a Furfright ak moi.. hum... yen a 3 de QuÃ©bec, 2 de montrÃ©al, un de Gatineau et un autre de Rouyn-Noranda. Yen aurait plus, mais on est dÃ©ja full.... on pourrait emporter plus de monde si on aurait genre une Caravan. En ce moment on est avec des voitures et on est 4 par voitures plus les fursuits et le bagages. De plus, on a dÃ©ja rÃ©servÃ© 2 chambres pour 4 qui sont une a cotÃ© de lautre alors si ya dautres personne ki viennent, y couche a terre.. hehe.... appart sa, ben.... si yen a dautre qui veulent se joindre, ben vnez vous en.... tk... contacte moi sur msn.... on va sen dire plus! ^^

Sorry everyone for this french text.... hehe 




BunnyEarBoy said:


> Hey Da-Fox
> 
> Im goning to Furfright cause I live in CT,
> Its going to be my first Con too!!!
> ...



Ohhh... cool..... I'll try to found ya to give you a big hug


----------

